# How to set up adb when bricked and havnt set it up yet.



## payt23

I bricked my tablet. How do I set up ABD if i havnt set it up. My computer wont read the tablet because i didnt put on usb debugging because i am bricked.Help.(Noob alert)


----------



## RMarkwald

You mean bricked as in won't turn on and do anything at all?

You need to download and install Android SDK to get adb and fastboot. But that won't do anything for you if the tablet is totally dead.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Striatum_bdr

Locked, unlocked?

If unlocked, access to recovery still OK?

If yes reflash a rom or try to unbrick with adb (adb should work in recovery, depending of your brick type) using xda thread in dev section (in stickies threads), if no reflash a recovery with fastboot.

And please give more details.... what were you doing just before brick, locked, unlocked, what did you try to do and didn't work, and so on.

'please help me it's broken!' ==> no help possible without details...........


----------



## jermaine151

payt23 said:


> I bricked my tablet. How do I set up ABD if i havnt set it up. My computer wont read the tablet because i didnt put on usb debugging because i am bricked.Help.(Noob alert)


As long as you have recovery and/or fastboot, you're not bricked and you don't need USB debugging enabled. Here's adb set up guide: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1751439


----------



## payt23

I looked at the link. Im on windows xp. so instead of holding shift and right clicking to open command prompt. I put cd C:\android-sdk\platform-tools. in the command prompt. Then i did adb devices then it says list of devices attached, so i type adb shell and it says error device not found. I can not get to cwm but i can get to fastboot.


----------



## payt23

ok so i flashed androwook v2.1 and cleared my whole sd card. that is one of the options. Then i flashed a new jellybean rom. that bootlooped. I didnt have a backup zip or anything(stupid). So i tried to do a few things that i think made it worse. i did wsg unbricker and now i cant get to cwm but i can still get to fastboot. Sorry for the lack of details last time. I think i just need to get adb working and cwm workin then push a zip to cwm and i think i should be good from there. Or something with fastboot.Need help.


----------



## RMarkwald

So what happens when you try to get to clockworkmod recovery?

Your best bet would be flashing TWRP recovery from fastboot, as clockworkmod recovery can be problematic.

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## payt23

it just skips it and goes right to fastboot or wipe data. and how would i do that. Get twrp


----------



## RMarkwald

payt23 said:


> it just skips it and goes right to fastboot or wipe data. and how would i do that. Get twrp


Just search the Development thread for TWRP recovery.

So when you're powered off, you're holding Power and Vol Down until you see the text in the upper left, then you hit Vol Up and it doesn't take you into recovery?

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## payt23

no when i hold power and volume down it just goes right to fastboot and wipe devices


----------



## payt23

i flashed fastboot twrp and i still just skipts it. I dont get it.But the at least the commands are working now. What could i put as a command to like flash a zip rom.


----------



## Striatum_bdr

Nope, still in brick:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514088

Option 1a


----------



## payt23

I cant get to adb


----------



## Oscar Caldera

I need help too last thing I did was using chainfire 3d but when I was installing it it booted my phone I cnt use it don't have a recovery the phone is a LG Optimus exceed 2 idk what to do I can use factory data reset nut it wont boot tried all options I cant do adb shell because I didn't enable it what do I do help


----------

